

ThoughtWorks annual Tech Radar is out - 3oheme
http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/

======
platz
TFS is on Hold, really? They cite 'frequent checkins' as problematic for TFS.
What could be harder than clicking a check in button in your project?

I like git too, but the reason here, which did not change from last time,
doesn't inspire confidence they know TFS well at all.

